# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Συνάντηση για νέες τεχνολογίες 18/3/03

## papashark

Την Πέμπτη 18 Μαρτίου και ώρα 20:00 στα Πετράλωνα (στο σημείο που γίνονται οι συναντήσεις νεών) οργανώνω συνάντηση με τον σκοπό να συζητήσουμε για φθηνούς ενναλακτηκούς τρόπους wireless δικτύωσεις.

Κύριο αντικείμενο θα είναι τα Ronja, και η δημιουργεία ομάδας που θα τα υλοποιήσει. Τα συγκεκριμένα είναι fully hand made, οπότε προβλέπετε αρκετή δουλειά και θα χρειαστεί μπόλικο μεράκι  :: 

Καλεσμένος είναι όλος ο κόσμος που έχει να μας προσφέρει γνώση και τεχνογνωσία, καθώς και βέβαια αυτοί που θέλουν να ασχοληθούν με την κατασκευή και την συμμετοχή σε αυτό το Project.

Τα παιδιά από το Ηράκλειο και ειδικότερα ο cartman έχουν ήδη προβεί σε ανάλογο project και μου έχουν δώσει τις πρώτες πληροφορίες για να ξεκινήσουμε και εμείς.

Ελπίζω να μπορέσουμε σε συνεργασία μαζί τους να προχωρήσουμε και εμείς ανάλογα και να "βιομηχανιποιήσουμε" λίγο την παραγωγή τους.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες, την Πέμπτη που μας έρχετε  :: 


_Η συνάντηση αυτή δεν γίνετε υπό την αιγίδα του συλλόγου._

----------


## wiresounds

Πληροφορίες εδώ
http://ronja.twibright.com/

Το LED το βρήκα εδώ
http://www.sander-electronic.de/be00036.html

----------


## macstar

> Την Πέμπτη 18 Μαρτίου και ώρα 20:00 στα Πετράλωνα (στο σημείο που γίνονται οι συναντήσεις νεών) οργανώνω συνάντηση με τον σκοπό να συζητήσουμε για φθηνούς ενναλακτηκούς τρόπους wireless δικτύωσεις.



Φαίνεται καλή ιδέα... και τα 10Mbps Full Duplex... πολύ καλά!

Απορίες! Κόστος (περίπου); Επίσης, τα "παιδιά" από το Ηράκλειο είναι από το Ηράκλειο Κρήτης ή το Ν. Ηράκλειο;

Αν είναι από το εδώ... ευχαρίστως να βοηθήσω με... χμμμμ... εεε κάτι θα μου βρουν να κάνω...  ::  Τα λέμε από κοντά (αν δεν σκάσει κανένας Server εκείνη τη μέρα πάλι δηλ... φτου φτου φτου!) τη Πέμπτη.


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## lambrosk

::   ::  Μέσα  ::

----------


## Achille

Κάνουν και για φωτορυθμικά αυτά;  :: 

Τα λέμε στη συνάντηση.

----------


## v.t.b.

Αν και το θέμα είναι παρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον

Δυστιχός ο συνδιασμός, μέρας όρας και σημείου το κάνει απαγορευτικό για μένα.

Ελπίζω στην ενυμέρωση των υπολοίπων.

----------


## socrates

Ενδιαφέρον...

Ετοιμάστε τα κολλητήρια σας!

----------


## nvak

Δείτε τα έτοιμα οπτικά link 
http://www.mrv.com/products/line/terescope.php
απο ότι είδα στοιχίζουν 600$

καλό είναι και το επισυναπτόμενο pdf σχετικά με την συμπεριφορά των οπτικών link και τους περιορισμούς τους.

----------


## dti

Πριν κανένα χρόνο (Τρι Ιαν 21, 2003) είχαμε γράψει σχετικά ("Wi-Fi και laser links για τον λαό!") με τα έτοιμα FSO's.

Κοιτάζοντας πάλι σήμερα το site της Omnilux βρήκα έναν πολύ κατατοπιστικό οδηγό για αρχάριους στα Free Space Optics.
Κατεβάστε το από εδώ.

Πάρτε και μια φωτό με το τελευταίο μοντέλο της Omnilux, το Omni-Node που επιτρέπει ταχύτητες μέχρι 100 Mbps σε σχετικά μικρές αποστάσεις όμως (300 μ.) και με έως 3 άλλα Omni-Νodes ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## papashark

> απο ότι είδα στοιχίζουν 600$


Το κόστος για αυτά που έχω βάλει παραπάνω είναι περί τα 350€ σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες των παιδιών από το Ηράκλειο Κρήτης (  ::  )

----------


## dkounal

> Κάνουν και για φωτορυθμικά αυτά; 
> 
> Τα λέμε στη συνάντηση.


Φυσικά!!, Μάλιστα υπάρχει και driver για debian

----------


## Achille

> Φυσικά!!, Μάλιστα υπάρχει και driver για debian


Το σκέφτηκες πολύ ώρα για να το γράψεις αυτό ε;  ::

----------


## papashark

> Δείτε τα έτοιμα οπτικά link 
> http://www.mrv.com/products/line/terescope.php
> απο ότι είδα στοιχίζουν 600$





> Κοιτάζοντας πάλι σήμερα το site της Omnilux βρήκα έναν ....


Να στείλω ερώτηση για τιμές και άλλες πληροφορίες, ή θέλει να το κάνει κάποιος άλλος ? 

Εάν δεν έχει κανένας άλλος αντίρηση ή ενδιαφέρον μέχρι αύριο το μεσημεράκι θα στείλω εγώ email.

----------


## dti

Στείλε, αλλά από ένα online calculator που έχει, δεν μου άφησε και πολλες ελπίδες οτι μας κάνει... Κάτι για $3000 έλεγε για 3πλό link βέβαια, αλλά και πάλι πολλά είναι (όπως και τα Mbps φυσικά) αλλά σε μικρή απόσταση. Προτιμώ να ψάξουμε για κάτι που να παίζει στο χιλιόμετρο, που είναι πιο ρεαλιστική απόσταση με τη σημερινή κατάσταση των κόμβων μας σε αρκετές περιοχές.

Βέβαια, αν υπήρχε μαζική παραγωγή για τα Free Space Optics πιθανότατα οι τιμές να ήταν πιο προσγειωμένες...

----------


## trendy

Δεν αξίζει ούτε τον κόπο ούτε το κόστος να γίνει παραγγελία από εξωτερικό. 3 ζεύγη που κατασκευάζουμε έχουν κόστος γύρω στα 350€ + τα έξοδα για τους φακούς + τα έξοδα της κατασκευής. Αυτό που θα χρειαστεί σίγουρα είναι άτομα με εξοικείωση στα κυκλώματα και λογισμικό εξoμοίωσης, αλλιώς όλος ο κόπος μπορεί να πάει στράφι. Επίσης το ronja είναι υλοποιημένο με AUI, αλλά με λίγο διάβασμα μπορεί εύκολα να μετατραπεί σε ethernet. Επίσης αναζητείται πατέντα για την ακρίβεια της στόχευσης, μιας και πλέον οι κώλοι σφίγγουν εξαιρετικά.
Τι επιφυλάσσει το μέλλον; Αντικατάσταση του led από laser για επίτευξη των 100Mbps.

----------


## B52

Αν υπαρχουν σχεδια και τα υλικα φτιαχνουμε πλακετες και τα μονταρουμε.
Θα τα πουμε απο κοντα.........

----------


## sotiris

trendy
για ποσο ακριβεια στοχευσης μιλας;

απο οτι εχω δει απο μια ισραηλινη εταιρια που τοποθετει τις καμερες στις ολυμπιακες εγκαταστασεις,αυτοι χρησιμοποιουν gps που απο οτι μου ειπανε οταν εχουν σημα απο 2-3 δορυφορους εχουν μια ακριβεια της ταξεως του 1,5-2 μ.

παλιοτερα ειχα δει να βρισκουν στιγμα (κατι τεχνικοι της cosmote)χρησιμοποιωντας τα κινητα τους τηλεφωνα και περνωντας σημα απο 3 κεραιες,μπορουσαν τριγωνομετρωντας να βρουν το ακριβες σημειο...βεβαια αυτο το χρησιμοποιουσε η εταιρια για να ξερει που βρισκονται τα συγκεκριμμενα τηλεφωνα...αλλα το ιδιο ειναι.

τωρα εαν μιλας για απολυτη στοχευση πιστευω οτι μονο συστηματα lazer μπορουν τα το δωσουν αυτο και πρεπει να βρουμε κανενα Ραμπο να μας κατατοπισει.

_"εαν παλι δεν εχω καταλαβει καθολου το θεμα που συζητατε εδω και οτι λεω ειναι ασχετο,ας το διαγραψει καποιος Mod για να μην δημιουργει θορυβο στο thread"_

----------


## papashark

Για να ξυπνάμε 

Κάποιοι να δουν τα δύο κυκλώματα παρακάτω για να μας πουν εάν μπορούν να φτιάξουν πλακέτες, ή και τυπωμένα κυκλώματα. 

Κύκλωμα για Receiver

Κύκλωμα για transmitter

Το κόστος των ηλεκτρωνικών σύμφωνα με τους τσέχους μαζί με τα led φτάνουν τα 15€ και για τα 4 κυκλώματα (2xRX+2xTX)

Μετά πρέπει να δείτε και το κύκλωμα για το AUI.

----------


## papashark

Για να σας ανοιξω λίγο την όρεξη : 



στο http://www.elhamobil.cz/optika/foto θα βρείτε πολλές φώτος, αλλά όχι κάτι συγκεκριμένο.


To Κύκλωμα !


Άντε να πετάει η ομάδα !

----------


## papashark

Ποιός στεναχωριόταν ότι τα κυκλώματα για τα laser είναι πολύ ακριβά ?

http://www.roithner-laser.com

Είναι και στην Αυστρία  ::   ::  

_(άντε γιατί εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω και πολλά  )_

----------


## papashark

Εδώ θα βάζω χύμα διάφορα links που μπορούν να χρειαστούν, θα γίνετε συνέχεια edit, οπότε να έχετε τον νού σας.

Ethernet to AUI


Tα led στην γερμανία


Διάφορες φωτογραφίες από εγκατάσταση

----------


## papashark

Αυτό δεν θέλουμε να φτιάξουμε και εμείς ?

Από ethernet σε RX-TX coaxial ?

*
Ειδού και το κύκλωμα : http://www.simandl.cz/stranky/elektro/r ... tp.sch.png*

----------


## B52

Πανο τα ειδα τα κυκλωματα στο site της RONJA αλλα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να φτιαχτουν σε διατριτη πλακετα πρεπει να φτιαξω με τυπωμενο με χαλκο δεν το εχω παρατησει ειδη εχω μαζεψει μερικα υλικα..  ::

----------


## paravoid

http://ronja.twibright.com/faq.php
Εκεί έχει Ethernet <-> AUI κύκλωμα...

----------


## dkounal

> Πανο τα ειδα τα κυκλωματα στο site της RONJA αλλα δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να φτιαχτουν σε διατριτη πλακετα πρεπει να φτιαξω με τυπωμενο με χαλκο δεν το εχω παρατησει ειδη εχω μαζεψει μερικα υλικα..


Καποιο τυπωμένο κύκλωμα έχει φτιαχτεί και στο ηράκλειο, δεν ξέρω εαν το έχουν τυπώσει βεβαια ακομη αλλα έχουν κάνει σίγουρα simulations με αυτό.

----------


## B52

> Αυτό δεν θέλουμε να φτιάξουμε και εμείς ?
> 
> Από ethernet σε RX-TX coaxial ?


Αυτο φτιαχνετε σε διατριτη ειναι ευκολο τα δυσκολα ειναι τα αλλα 2.

----------


## trendy

> trendy
> για ποσο ακριβεια στοχευσης μιλας;
> 
> απο οτι εχω δει απο μια ισραηλινη εταιρια που τοποθετει τις καμερες στις ολυμπιακες εγκαταστασεις,αυτοι χρησιμοποιουν gps που απο οτι μου ειπανε οταν εχουν σημα απο 2-3 δορυφορους εχουν μια ακριβεια της ταξεως του 1,5-2 μ.
> 
> παλιοτερα ειχα δει να βρισκουν στιγμα (κατι τεχνικοι της cosmote)χρησιμοποιωντας τα κινητα τους τηλεφωνα και περνωντας σημα απο 3 κεραιες,μπορουσαν τριγωνομετρωντας να βρουν το ακριβες σημειο...βεβαια αυτο το χρησιμοποιουσε η εταιρια για να ξερει που βρισκονται τα συγκεκριμμενα τηλεφωνα...αλλα το ιδιο ειναι.
> 
> τωρα εαν μιλας για απολυτη στοχευση πιστευω οτι μονο συστηματα lazer μπορουν τα το δωσουν αυτο και πρεπει να βρουμε κανενα Ραμπο να μας κατατοπισει.
> 
> _"εαν παλι δεν εχω καταλαβει καθολου το θεμα που συζητατε εδω και οτι λεω ειναι ασχετο,ας το διαγραψει καποιος Mod για να μην δημιουργει θορυβο στο thread"_


Αν όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις μπορείς και να τα υλοποιήσεις τότε είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο. Για τα gps έχω καταλάβει ότι αν δεν είναι ακριβά δεν δίνουν και πολλές πληροφορίες. Πχ. μια φορά που δοκίμασα να σημαδέψω κεραία με ένα gps μου έβγαζε μόνο ένα βελάκι πάνω στην οθόνη (πράγμα που δε βοηθούσε και πολύ).
Εντάξει δεν είναι και η απόλυτη στόχευση αλλά σίγουρα χρειάζεται πολύ φίνα δουλειά. Το κακό είναι πως δεν υπάρχει κάποιο μέτρο στάθμης σήματος για να ξέρεις περίπου που βαδίζεις (όπως με τις ασύρματες κάρτες). Κάτι τέτοιο υλοποιείται σε πανάκριβα συστήματα του εμπορίου που άπαξ και χάσουν τη στόχευση την ξαναβρίσκουν μόνα τους! Έχουν μερικούς δέκτες στην επιφάνειά τους και με ρομποτικό μηχανισμό περιστρέφονται ώστε ο κεντρικός δέκτης να λαμβάνει το μέγιστο σήμα.
Προσοχή χρειάζεται η στερέωση της κατασκευής, αφού η ταλάντωση δημιουργεί διακοπές στο σήμα. Οπότε δεν είναι καλή λύση να μπει σε ιστό (εκτός αν είναι rock-steady).

----------


## sotiris

μπορω να ρωτησω σε καποια ευκαιρια τους ισραηλινους τι συσκευες εχουν,αλλα σιγουρα ειναι φορητες και σιγουρα ειδα οτι περνουν σημα απο 2-3 δορυφορους και σιγουρα ειδα οτι δινει στιγμα και ενα σωρο αλλα στοιχεια και οχι μονο ενα βελακι κατευθυνσης...εχω την υποψια οπως ειπες και εσυ οτι μαλλον προκειτε για ακριβες συσκευες.

----------


## B52

Πρωτα πρεπει να φτιαξουμε τα ηλεκτρονικα μετα να βρουμε φακους και υστερα να φτασουμε στο θεμα της σκοπευσης που νομιζω στα 1.4Κμ θα ειναι αρκετα ευκολο και με το ματι να γινει η σκοπευση ετσι φανταζομαι τουλαχιστον.

----------


## papashark

> μπορω να ρωτησω σε καποια ευκαιρια τους ισραηλινους τι συσκευες εχουν,αλλα σιγουρα ειναι φορητες και σιγουρα ειδα οτι περνουν σημα απο 2-3 δορυφορους και σιγουρα ειδα οτι δινει στιγμα και ενα σωρο αλλα στοιχεια και οχι μονο ενα βελακι κατευθυνσης...εχω την υποψια οπως ειπες και εσυ οτι μαλλον προκειτε για ακριβες συσκευες.


Όλα τα GPS έτσι δουλεύουν.

Τα 12αρια (που έχουν δυνατότητα να πάρουν σήμα από 12 δορυφόρους ταυτόχρονα) όταν έχουν πάνω από 6 δορυφόρους με καλό σήμα, βγάζουν 1-2 μέτρα ακρίβεια στίγματος εδώ και 2-3 χρόνια.

Τώρα έαν έχεις είτε GPS με ενσωματεμένη καλή ηλεκτρονική πυξίδα, είτε κάποια συσκευή που συνδιάζει gps & ηλεκτρονική πυξίδα, μπορείς να έχεις μια συσκευή που να σου λέει που πρέπει να στοχεύσεις. 

Σου λέει η ίδια η συσκευή που πρέπει να κοιτάει εκείνη ή κάποιο περιφεριακό που έχει που περιλαμβάνει την πυξίδα, και στρίβωντας το σου λέει πόσες μοίρες εκτός είσαι, και πότε το πέτυχες.

----------


## papashark

Πιάτα-κάτοπτρα, μέγιστη απόσταση, legal issues.

Re: The post from Vol 10, Issue 3 regarding this interesting English
language item:

Hi, I'm confident you can expand the powers of the future high fidelity
Ronjas at the RX side by using some of the parabolic devices aka *Newtonian
parabolic mirrors which can be found in large scale of telescopes ranging
from toys to a semi-pro astronomic gadgets. I strongly advise you to
contact some astronomic enthusiasts websites either here in Czechia or
abroad - they will be glad to help you. There are even freeware utilities
to design newtonian reflectors etc.

http://astroforum.shodam.net/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.pl (czech astro forum)
http://sweb.cz/dobson210/denik.html (basic stuff on homebuild
newtons&links) http://sweb.cz/dobson210/foto.html (!see that brutal
magnification on bottom of the page and that's only from 150mm tube)

*Just imagine that a small size amateur scope, say with 8" mirror can
increase the level of information going to a human eye by 10.000x !

Some limitation will however apply - low alt atmosphere is full of dust
etc.

I'm certainly not an expert on this but at least I know that it's
here waiting for us to grab it :@ ) My idea is that in the newtonian
type of scope the big primary (main) mirror will reflect the light of
a
laser signal on the small ellipctical secondary with sensor attached
-
for pointing during instalation you can you use refurbrished webcameras
which astronomers are already utlizing with great success for pointing
etc..

I know it's going to be tricky - I mean the lambda of the mirror
and other areas must be tested & explored beforehand..

I'm looking forward for some 100km laser/newtonian ronja's within
5years :@ )"

Sadly it is not that simple. We all may as well forget even 10km range
laser/newtonian ronja's within 1000 years of development unless we move
to space stations!

Using a Newtonian Mirror instead of a Lens for RONJA like Free Space
Optical links is a good practical idea but no real increase in range
will ever occur for the following reasons.

You may all want to read the following text books and let a few of our
group who are thinking about new, faster, longer range designs of Free
Space Optical (RONJA) Links into the dirty secret of deliberately staying
short range as do the commercial manufacturers and using a MESH type
topology with a large number of shorter links than try just one long
one to connect two distant locations. 

You may also want to read and interpret the following two patents with
an eye to learning from their power output vs distance strategy too.
The following are two international patents and others cited before that
in these two as prior art that go into the very same issues very closely,
They were approved recently on April 11, 2000 and Nov 6, 2001 respectvely
by Anthony Acompora of La Jolla, California: see US 6,049,593 and US
6,314,163 B1 patents.

Here is the US patent Office website so you can all review and download
the relevant two patent docs with the diagrams of a Newtonian telescope 
as well! See url here:

http://www.uspto.gov/patft/index.html 

The fact is that 4km MAXIMUM is the longest range any known commercial
or military Free Space optical design that is safe and we must stay safe
for a very good reason. While we could come up with new designs at any
faster speed (i.e. 100/1000/10000 Mb/s) it must always conform to being
completely legal AND eye safety is a MUST in all countries!

Eye safety is always a vital issue when working with LEDs,laser pointers
or full blown high powered excimer laser systems such as the military
use. The wavelengths employed here are not inherently eyesafe (i.e.,
light can pass right through the cornea to be imaged on the retina and
burn it in a millisecond). ANSI standards Z131-1-1986 maintain that the
maxium flux entering the human eye at these wavelengths is only 2mW/cm
squared. 

Transmit launch power of 20mW therefore implies a transmit aperture of
10 cm squared minimum, a criterion easily met by those that care about
being eye safe and RONJA designs conform to that according to Clock.


Path loss in all optical communications through the atmosphere is however
also affected by atmospheric absorption, scattering and air turbulence,
however, the magnitude of each loss mechanism varies greatly. Sea level
atmospheric transmission for a 350 meter path as a function of wavelengths
of 650nm, 810 nm, 1300 nm and 1550 nm found that the path loss is negigible
due to molecular absorption. See text book from WG Driscoll and W Vaughan,
Handbook of Optics, McGraw Hill, USA 1978, available in any University
library virtually anywhere!

For the Attentuation of light vs visual ranges around 1-4km see W K Pratt,
Laser Communications Systems, John Wiley & Sons, NY, 1969
He cites tests done in the 1960s for the military and I hope this helps
us all understand why going beyond 4km is almost impossible to make it
work reliably though the atmosphere, hence the military use in the vacuum
of space. The reason?

Precipitation in the form of rain occurs when the water droplets condense
up to millimeter sizes. This causes both scattering and water absorption
losses along the path with the size of the droplets determining the relative
magnitude of these effects. The difference in fog and water droplet size
is three orders of magnitude in attentuation for typical rain vs typical
fog. 

Additionally, the relative large size of raindrops compared with near
infra red wavelengths permits these drops to forward scatter a significant
fraction of the incident optical power. Attenuation due to snow has also
been measured by several groups for snow falling at rates of up to 30
cm per hour. Typically the path loss due to snow lies somewhere between
fog and rain, however, the relationship is very complex and is best measured
experimentally.

The path loss fading due to scintillation can also be very significant
also (25-30dB) for long range paths beyond 4km through the atmosphere.
Scintillation is caused by thermal fluctuations which induce random fluctuations
in the index of refraction along the path contained in the beam's cross
section. This causes the air to act like sets of small prisms and lenses
which deflect the beam of light.

Hope this ends the fantastic idea of ever reaching 10km let alone the
stated 100 km!

Cheers
Jay Bowman

----------


## papashark

> Αν υπαρχουν σχεδια και τα υλικα φτιαχνουμε πλακετες και τα μονταρουμε.
> Θα τα πουμε απο κοντα.........


* http://www.simandl.cz/stranky/elektro/ronja/ronja.htm*

----------


## papashark

Είχα μεγάλη απωρία για τους φακούς....

Τι φακούς να βάζανε άραγε ? Που θα βρίσκαμε φακούς με 130 χιλιοστά διάδρομο και 295 χιλιοστά εστίαση ? Τι ποιότητα θα έπρεπε να είχαν οι φακοί ?

Μέχρι που είδα την παρακάτω φωτογραφία.....



http://www.webpark.cz/cepecky/cocka2.jpg

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## paravoid

> Είχα μεγάλη απωρία για τους φακούς....
> 
> Τι φακούς να βάζανε άραγε ? Που θα βρίσκαμε φακούς με 130 χιλιοστά διάδρομο και 295 χιλιοστά εστίαση ? Τι ποιότητα θα έπρεπε να είχαν οι φακοί ?
> 
> Μέχρι που είδα την παρακάτω φωτογραφία.....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.webpark.cz/cepecky/cocka2.jpg


(Για να το ανοίξετε, copy/paste το url σε νέο παράθυρο)

Και χωρίς να έχει δει πολλά, το είπε ο Νίκος... (MAuVE)
Τι να πω, αυτός ο άνθρωπος...  ::

----------


## papashark

Και μια διαφορετική προσέγγιση, με καθρέπτες πίσω.

http://www.lbcfree.net/forum/viewtopic. ... highlight=








Και μην σας φανεί παράξενο που μοιάζει με τηλεσκόπιο, από εκεί το έχουν "ξεσηκώσει".....

----------


## macstar

> Ποιός στεναχωριόταν ότι τα κυκλώματα για τα laser είναι πολύ ακριβά ?
> 
> http://www.roithner-laser.com
> 
> Είναι και στην Αυστρία   
> 
> _(άντε γιατί εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω και πολλά  )_


Η μητέρα μου ζεί στην Βιέννη... Επίσης γερμανικά καταλαβαίνω αρκετά καλά... αν και όχι τα απόλυτα τεχνικά...

Ότι χρειαστεί... πείτε μου!


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> _(άντε γιατί εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω και πολλά  )_
> 
> 
> Η μητέρα μου ζεί στην Βιέννη... Επίσης γερμανικά καταλαβαίνω αρκετά καλά... αν και όχι τα απόλυτα τεχνικά...
> 
> Ότι χρειαστεί... πείτε μου!
> 
> ...


Μπα στα αγγλικά ήταν όλα, αλλά είχα "άγνωστες λέξεις"  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Alani

Υπάρχει πολύ υλικό για μελέτη,πολλά schematics.
Προσπαθώ να τα περάσω στο Protel για να βγάλω κάποια άκρη ως προς τα PCB.Βασίζομαι κυρίως στη δουλειά που βλέπω ότι έχουν κάνει εδώ http://www.simandl.cz/stranky/elektro/ronja/ronja.htm
Το μόνο που φοβάμαι είναι ότι πολυ δύσκολα θα βρω υλικά,ειδικά εδώ που είμαι.
Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να ασχοληθεί κάποιος να βρει τα ύλικα,από αντιστάσεις μέχρι καλώδια,θήκες και φακούς?

Υ.Γ. Και μόνο οι φωτογραφίες που δείχνουν τη δέσμη σαν από Star Wars με τσιτώνει να ασχοληθώ.  ::

----------


## sakisb

ειναι εντυπωσιακο
ειχα προσπαθησει παλaiοτερα να διαμορφωσω ενα laser led απο laser point(μπρελοκ) αλλα σταματισα το ενχειρημα γιατι ηταν πολυ αργο και η μεγιστη συχνοτητα που μπορουσε να μεταφερει ηταν λιγα Khz
δεν ηξερα οτι υπαρχουν τοσο φθηνα γρηγορα led
Οπως καταλαβαινετε θα ασχοληθω και εγω με αυτα τα πειραματα

προσεξατε τους αντανακλαστηρες ποδηλατων που χρησημοποιουνε για τη στοχευση στις μεγαλες αποστασεις?

----------


## Alani

Υπάρχει κάποιος από Αθήνα που ασχολείται, ή πρόκειται να ασχοληθεί?
Έχει ψάξει κανείς για τα υλικά?

----------


## socrates

> Υπάρχει κάποιος από Αθήνα που ασχολείται, ή πρόκειται να ασχοληθεί?
> Έχει ψάξει κανείς για τα υλικά?


Αν εννοείς κάποιος να κάνει χρήση οπτικών δεν ξέρω..., 
όσο για το αν πρόκειται, μόνο και μόνο αυτό το thread,
πρέπει να σου λέει πολλά! 

Όλα στον καιρό τους (και ίσως πιο γρήγορα από ότι νομίζουμε). Προς το παρόν googlιζουμε!  ::

----------


## Alani

Άλλο το ασχολούμαι για να φτιάξω και άλλο το ασχολούμαι και απλώς το μελετάω.
Ρώτησα με σκοπό να μάθω εάν κάποιος έχει πάρει τα υλικά ή έχει βει από πού θα τα πάρει,έτσι ώστε αν είναι να πάρουμε υλικά απέξω να τα παραγγείλουμαι ομαδικώς.
Έχω βρει όλα τα datasheet που χρειαζόμουν,έχω βρει πάνω σε ποια schematics θα βασιστώ,απλώς τώρα θέλω να μαζέψω τα υλικά έτσι ώστε να κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές επί breadboard να δω τι παίζει και τι όχι.

----------


## papashark

Για την ώρα από ότι έχω δει συμμετάρχουμε λίγοι ενεργά, ο B52 ξέρω ότι μαζεύει υλικά.

Από βδομάδα ένας από εμάς θα παραγγήλει leds, καμιά 20αρια, μπορεί και 50αρια για να έχουμε για τις δοκιμές. Τα υπόλοιπα υλικά τα βρήκε ο B52 εδώ.

Φακούς δεν έχουμε βρει ακόμα, αλλά κάναμε μια επαφή με ένα εργαστήριο οπτικών, το οποίο μπορεί να μας προμηθεύσει (αλλά όχι εύκολα) φακούς με 13εκ διάμετρο, με κόστος περί τα 13-15 ευρώ έκαστος (ίσως μπορέσει να πέσει η τιμή εάν θα υπάρχει όγκος, ή έαν βρουμε πιο φθηνή πηγή), αλλά πρέπει να μεταφράσουμε την εστιακή απόσταση του φακού σε βαθμούς μυωπίας/υπερμετρωπίας (δεν θυμάμαι τι από τα δύο είναι) για να κάνουμε την παραγγελεία. Εναλλακτικά μπορούμε να πάρουμε και απλούς μεγεθυντικούς όπως κάνουν οι τσέχοι. Έχετε βρει κάτι καλύτερο/άλλο για φακούς εσείς ?

Έχουμε αφήσει το κομάτι του housing τελευταίο.

Τα βήματα που έχουμε πει είναι :
1) κατασκευή ενός σετ χωρίς φακούς και housing. Εργαστηριακές δοκιμές
2) α) Κατασκευή housing και δοκιμές φακών
β) Δημιουργεία PCB
3) α) "Βιομηχανοποίηση housing", υποδομή για κατασκευή μεγαλύτερου αριθμού συσκευών με λιγότερες ανθρωποώρες.
β) Διερεύνηση για κατασκευή με SMB (ελπίζω να το έχω γράψει σωστά, έχουμε κάποιον στην αθήνα που μπορεί να μας φτιάξει)
4) α) Βελτίωση Ταχύτητας συσκευής / αναβάθμιση στα 100Mbit
β) Βλετίωση οπτικού τμήματος / αναβάθμιση σε κανονικό Laser.

Τώρα το πόσο χρόνο θα φάει, δεν ξέρω, θα δούμε. Ανάλογα με το πόσο όρεξη έχει ο καθένας που θα συμμετάσχει, εάν θα συμμετάσχουν και άλλοι, καθώς και πως θα οργανωθούμε.

Χρειαζόμαστε συχνές συγκεντρώσεις σε κάποιο χώρο για να συζητάμε, κάτι που πλέον δεν διατήθετε όπως στο παρελθόν.

----------


## sakisb

εκανα και εγω μια ερευνα για led και δεν βρηκα τιποτα σε αθηνα
σε ενα καταστημα μου ειπανε οτι θα το κοιταξουν να βρουνε αλλα
δεν ελπιζω να γινη κατι
τα υπολοιπα υλικα βρισκονται ευκολα και ειναι φθηνα
οσο για τη δυσκολια της κατασκευης πιστευω οτι
το tx και rx ειναι πολυ ευκολα ακομα και χωρις pcb
το AUI εχει αρκετη δουλια και εχω επιφυλαξεις στι version για udp

papashark θα ειθελα και γω να συμετασχω στην προμηθεια για τα led
που ειπες και αν γινη καμια συνκεντρωση ειμαι μεσα
ειναι πολυ συμαντικο παντος για την ευκολια τον κατασκευων να εχουμε
ετοιμα pcb για οποιον ενδιαφερετε
Τελος αυριο θα παω απο τους ρωσους να δω τι φακους εχουνε

----------


## papashark

> papashark θα ήθελα και γω να συμετασχω στην προμηθεια για τα led


Όπως έγραψε και ο wiresounds από το δεύτερο κιόλας μήνυμα, led έχει στην Γερμανία με 0.70 ανα τεμάχιο για πάνω από 50 τεμάχια.

Θα παραγγήλω την Δευτέρα 50 τεμάχια  :: 

http://www.sander-electronic.de/be00036.html

HPWT-BD00-F4000 Superflux-LED, rot 630/640 nm, 3...7,3 lm @ 70 mA, 50° 0,70€

----------


## sakisb

ναι την ειχα δει την τιμη
πρεπει να βρουμε επισης και τα BPW43 για το δεκτη
θελω και εγω 10 κοματια HPWT-BD00-F4000 για μενα και για τον φιλο
που ειναι κοντα μου για τις δοκιμες
θα περιμενω απαντιση σου

----------


## lambrosk

Ρε γαμώτο πάλι δεν μου ήρθε mail για τις ενημερώσεις αυτού του ποστ την προηγούμενη Κυριακή που γίναν πολλά ποστ...

Παιδιά για Led είχα πει ότι θα το ψάξω για να σας πώ και για κάτι ισχύος μέχρι *(EDITED* *1W* και που θα τα βρούμε θα γράψω περισσότερα αύριο ή την Δευτέρα απο δουλειά.

Θέλω να είμαι ενεργός μπορώ να συμμετάσχω σε κατασκευή κυκλώματος, να μαζέψω υλικά κλπ ενημερώστε για να συντονιστούμε.

Πάνο δεν θέλουμε απο AUI <-> Ethernet γιατί και πάλι έτσι δεν ξεπερνάμε τον περιορισμό των 10MBits .
Αν δημιουργήσουμε εμείς με τα DigiME κατευθείαν επικοινωνία σε Ethernet Interface (το είχαμε συζητήσει και με Ifaisto) θα έχουμε γλυτώσει και τα 10Mbits πηγαίνοντας στα 100 και το ψάξιμο για κάρτες ή μετατροπείς AUI.

----------


## Alani

> Θα παραγγήλω την Δευτέρα 50 τεμάχια 
> http://www.sander-electronic.de/be00036.html
> HPWT-BD00-F4000 Superflux-LED, rot 630/640 nm, 3...7,3 lm @ 70 mA, 50° 0,70€


Θα επιθυμούσα 4 από αυτά τα 50.

----------


## lambrosk

Ένα απο αυτά τα LED που λέω είναι τα Luxeon που βρίσκονται και στο url του Papashark αλλά δεν έχει φωτογραφίες και χαρακτηριστικά.

Επίσης υπάρχουν τα Nichia
και το Conrad Com που είναι κατάστημα και έχει μεγάλη ποικιλία . 

Μέχρι το βράδυ θα έχω ετοιμάσει μια σύντομη (ελπίζω) αναφορά με τις τεχνολογίες LED.

----------


## Cartman

Παιδιά και εμείς τα έχουμε συγκεντρωσει τα υλικά και κάνουμε δοκιμές κατασκευής πλάκετών. Για φακούς προσανατολιζόμαστε σε φακούς με μικρότερη εστιακή απόσταση απο την προτεινόμενη για λόγους κόστους. 
Δεν θα είχα αντίρηση να συμμετάχουμε σε μια ομαδική παραγγελία με διάφορα για το ronja. 
Ακόμη, μας ενδιαφέρει η βιομηχανοποίηση του housing του, που κατα τη γνώμη μου λίγο διαφέρει απο μια σωλήνα με ρυθμιζόμενη βάση στήριξης.
Μήπως ο Στέλιος που φτιάχνει τα φιντεράκια θα μπορεί να βοηθήσει;

Επίσης φτιάχνουμε ΤΧ που σηκώνει 2 led ταυτόχρονα για μεγαλύτερη εμβέλεια. Υπολογίζω πως τα 2 χλμ είναι εφικτά. 

Αντε, με το καλό να γίνουν οι ταράτσες μας έτσι!!!!

Πάντως η παραπάνω φωτό δείχνει οτι είναι εφικτή η 'μαζική΄ παραγωγή των ronja.
Ακόμα ελπίζω να προσέξατε την τρομερή μαγκιά στην στόχευση, οπου οι τύποι προτείνουν τοποθέτηση αντανακλαστήρων οπως αυτών που έχουν τα πισω φανάρια των αυτοκινήτων στον κόμβο-στόχο. Μόλις δούμε αντανάκλαση σημαίνει οτι στοχευσαμε σωστά!!!

Τέλος, πιστευουμε οτι δεν υπάρχουν αρκετά γρήγορα λεντάκια για τα 100Μβιτ. Με laser το Gigabit είναι εφικτότατο, αλλά κάτσε να φτιάξουμε τα 10, να λύσουμε τα όποια προβλήματα προκύψουν και μετα.

----------


## alatasst

Μέσα κι εγώ! Επαθα πλάκα μόλις τα είδα! Μάλιστα μπορώ να βρώ άκρη για να σχεδιαστεί (απο φιλαράκι) το "σπίτι του" και να μαζικοποιηθεί η παραγωγή του στο εργοστάσιο που δουλεύει. Απο ηλεκτρονικά δεν έχω ιδέα  ::  
Υπ 'όψην: Το ethernet και fast ethernet σηκώνουν έως 2.5km απόσταση. Απο την στιγμή που παίζουν full duplex αυτά δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει προβλημα αλλα καλύτερα ήταν να το ψάξουμε λίγο.

----------


## Cartman

τι εννοείς 2.5 χλμ απόσταση? μήπως εννοείς οπτικές ίνες;
150 μέτρα πάιζουν με καλώδιο χαλκού

----------


## sakisb

βλεπω οτι το ενδιαφερον αυξανει
χωρις να το εχω ψαξη ακομα θεορω σχεδον βεβαιο οτι τα led που σηκωνουν ταχυτητα 100Mbit θα ειναι πολυ μικροτερης ισχυος απο
τα 10ρια οποτε θα πρεπει να δουλευουν σε ομαδα περισσοτερα απο
ενα
Εδω υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα οχι για το πως θα οδηγηθουνε απο 
το κυκλωμα, αλλα για το πως θα ευθηγραμησθουν οι δεσμες τους
Γιατι η λυση του να μπη ενα πρισμα θα κανει εξεραιτικα δυσκολη
τη ρυθμιση οταν μιλαμε για 1 χιλ αποσταση η περισσοτερο
Οποτε λοιπον Cartman πες μας πως το κανατε με 2 led
εγω παντος που εβαλα 2 led διπλα το ενα στο αλλο και με
φακο 9cm ετσι απλα, ειχα αποτελεσμα σε αποσταση 5 μετρα 
οι 2 δεσμες να αποκλινουν κατα 10 cm

----------


## Cartman

Ωραία, βρήκαμε πως να κάνουμε point to multipoint links!!!

----------


## papashark

Μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση από τα 6 που έχει η φώτο, μου έκανα τα δύο πάνω πάνω, που μοιάζουν αν κοιτάνε σχεδόν το ίδιο σημείο. Μόλις μου λύθηκε μεγάλη απωρεία  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> τα led που σηκωνουν ταχυτητα 100Mbit θα ειναι πολυ μικροτερης ισχυος απο
> τα 10ρια οποτε θα πρεπει να δουλευουν σε ομαδα περισσοτερα απο
> ενα
> Εδω υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα οχι για το πως θα οδηγηθουνε απο 
> το κυκλωμα, αλλα για το πως θα ευθυγραμισθούν οι δεσμες τους


Αυτό λέω και εγώ για αυτό πιστεύω ότι αυτό θέλει ξεχωριστά housing...  ::

----------


## sakisb

και για του λογου το αληθες δειτε τι κανουν οι φιλοι μας στη nasa

----------


## Alani

> Όπως έγραψε και ο wiresounds από το δεύτερο κιόλας μήνυμα, led έχει στην Γερμανία με 0.70 ανα τεμάχιο για πάνω από 50 τεμάχια.
> 
> Θα παραγγήλω την Δευτέρα 50 τεμάχια 
> 
> http://www.sander-electronic.de/be00036.html
> 
> HPWT-BD00-F4000 Superflux-LED, rot 630/640 nm, 3...7,3 lm @ 70 mA, 50° 0,70€


Τι έγινε τελικά, παραγγέλθηκαν?

----------


## papashark

δεν μου απάντησαν ποτέ στο email mou.

----------


## lambrosk

Πάνο αν έχεις καλύτερη εκτίμηση της κατάστασης που βρισκόμαστε ενημέρωσε να δω σε τι μπορώ και εγώ να βοηθήσω...
...και να προχωράμε σιγά - σιγά!

----------


## ulalume3

Αν ασχολείστε ακόμα, 2 συμβουλές που άκουσα από εμπειρότερους (εγώ άσχετος είμαι):
1.	Για υλικά οπτικών (και γενικά πειραμάτων) προσπαθήστε να ξεχαρβαλώσετε παλιά μηχανήματα. Εξηγούμαι: αντί να αγοράσετε φακούς μπορείτε να πάρετε κάτι κιάλια που πουλάνε στον δρόμο στο κέντρο και με 10-15ευρω να έχετε 2 αξιοπρεπή οπτικά συστήματα. Σε καλύτερη περίπτωση να δείτε κάπου να πετάνε προτζέκτορες (από πολλά σχολεία το έχω δει) ή παλιά φωτοτυπικά μπορείτε να πάρετε πολύ καλά οπτικά τζάμπα (αν και ως λύση δεν βοηθάει σε μαζική παραγωγή).
2.	Προσοχή στα οπτικά link ανατολής  δύσης. Κάθε πρωί θα σας κόβεται η σύνδεση (το παθαίνει ο ΟΤΕ σε μια πειραματική σύνδεση στο Μαρούσι κάθε μέρα!).

----------


## sakisb

Για όσους ασχολούνται με αυτές τις κατασκευές το ολοκληρωμένο NE592 N14(και όχι το NE592 N ::  θα το βρούνε στην εταιρία Χαριτατος Αρτέμονος 39 - Αθήνα 11631 - τηλ.:210 – 9020115
Όσο για τα led εκπομπής και λήψης ακόμα τα ψάχνω και μέχρι να βρεθούνε περνάω τον καιρό μου ελενχοντας(οσο γινεται) τα δυο ζεύγη κυκλωμάτων που έχουν κατασκευασθεί

Καλή επιτυχία

----------


## Alani

Από τη Γερμανία έχουμε κάνενα νεότερο?

----------

